# Trumps new course in Scotland



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

Im sure this is going to be a magnificent course when he finishes it. One Im sure I would love to play but will never be able to afford. But hey, why does he need to make a complete ass of himself in the process?
Tycoon Donald Trump fences off home of Aberdeenshire man - then sends him bill - The Daily Record


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

An American range war in Scotland... Will the evil cattle baron win, or will William Wallace raise the clans?


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice Analogy.
Im rootin for William Wallace and the boys.
It isnt unheard of to put Trump in his place. He tried his bullying tactics down in Phoenix a couple years ago and pretty much got run out of town.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

hhhmmmmm why???? I'm sure it will be a great course but why be a nob and does Scotland really need it?


----------



## MJsusan (Jun 8, 2011)

it sounds not bad. this is going to be a magnificent course


----------



## jameslordgolfer (Jun 17, 2011)

It's only natural for Trump to act that way. Perhaps he is still angry about Obama's joke haha.


----------

